# Terror Syndicate



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody else seen Steve's 2007 halloween prop's: http://terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_props2007.html
or his haunt yet: http://terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_haunts2007.html . 
the guy is definately the greatest home haunter around. no slight on Brent over at
Devious Concoctions, cause he makes some great stuff too!!!!, but his is more "professional" and out of reach for most of us, while steve's props are more down to earth for us commoner's on these forums. even Eric's stuff at "Vile Things" is getting out of control. what happened to the "Simple Pop - Up" kinda stuff?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I love Vile Things! I wish I could make my props look like his. Plus, he shares what he knows with the rest of us for free. If that's not love for haunting I don't know what is. Devious Concoctions too!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

TS and DC are two of first things i saw when i searched home haunts and have been my two faviorite ever since


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's hard to believe they're still doing "home" haunts. They're all pro grade. Gawd, can you imagine all 3 working together with a couple acres of ground to design together and divide up amongst them? A lot of the big gun pro-profit haunts would look anemic in comparison.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those coal miner corpses are really cool looking...although one of them looks like it is posing for Hustler....LOL!

I agree...they are truly nice people to share their knowledge and experience with everybody and very inspirational.


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

The first peeing zombie I have seen. lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool props and set up ...


----------

